# 5 LNB + TiVo



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anybody with a 5LNB dish using a Zinwell 6x16 multiswitch have problems with TiVos rebooting? I have a family room with 3 HR20s and one TiVo and the TiVo keeps rebooting, at least once a day. 

I have tried different TiVos and the same thing happens. Switched feeds from the HR20s to the TiVo, same thing. The HR20s don't have a problem so it's not a power loss problem.

Seems like it must be a problem with the Zinwell. That's my best guess and I do have a new one to switch it with, but if someone else has this problem switching multiswitches isn't going to help.


----------



## Chargerdan (Jun 15, 2007)

I have the 6x8 Zinwell switch with 3 Tivo's and 1 HR20 and I haven't had any reboot problems. If you think it's the switch you can run the lines directly from the dish and bypass the MS and see if the unit keeps rebooting.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 10-250 fed from a WB616 and have not noticed any reboots. As you can see from my signature, the tuners are fed via a Sonora setup to allow me to get two satelite signals over a single wire. No problems noticed to date.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Supposedly software version 6.3e has a rebooting issue.

Go to www.dealdatabase.com to read more there in their forums.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

It dawned on me last night that I had not reset the satellite info on the TiVo when I switched it from the dual LNB dish to the five LNB dish. Perhaps that will solve the problem. Will know tonight.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

uscboy said:


> Supposedly software version 6.3e has a rebooting issue.
> 
> Go to www.dealdatabase.com to read more there in their forums.


Thanks for the info. Will check on that. Earl, if you are lurking, "orgasmic" must be more of a vulgarity than "heck", no?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I forgot to mention the TiVo in question is standard def.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

uscboy said:


> Supposedly software version 6.3e has a rebooting issue.
> 
> Go to www.dealdatabase.com to read more there in their forums.


Hmm. 6.3e is an update primarily for HD TiVos. Wonder what that means to a SD TiVo.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

6.3e is now the omnibus update for all DirecTivos.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> 6.3e is now the omnibus update for all DirecTivos.


I think I solved the problem. I forgot to reset the satellited settings on the TiVo when I switched it to the 5 LNB dish. Hasn't reset in two days now. This is a prime example of how stupid I can be at times.


----------

